# Help! Tick on tongue



## Golden Rambo (May 12, 2014)

I just noticed that there is something like a tick on my dog's tongue, but I cannot be sure. It's a black, about the size of a grain of rice. What could it be? 

I will definitely take him to see vet tomorrow morning. But I just cannot stop worrying now...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Golden Rambo said:


> I just noticed that there is something like a tick on my dog's tongue, but I cannot be sure. It's a black, about the size of a grain of rice. What could it be?
> 
> I will definitely take him to see vet tomorrow morning. But I just cannot stop worrying now...


 Can you post a picture? If it IS a tick, you might want to try to remove it tonight. Do you have a de-ticker? If not, you can probably use tweezers. Don't squeeze the tick - just lift it straight up.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Is it definitely an insect? Could it be a little birth mark? Shala has two black marks on her tongue. She had one when she came home at 8 weeks, and then developed another. They are harmless. I call them treat spots. I think they add charm.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Yikes! Good luck with that. Keep us posted.


----------



## Golden Rambo (May 12, 2014)

Sweet Girl said:


> Is it definitely an insect? Could it be a little birth mark? Shala has two black marks on her tongue. She had one when she came home at 8 weeks, and then developed another. They are harmless. I call them treat spots. I think they add charm.


Thanks for your reply. I think it's not birth mark, because it feel likes a little ball. 

I just added a photo to my post.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

If it were me and I were fairly convinced it was a tick, I would personally hit up the emergency vet. Shortly after I moved to NC, Jersey walked in the house from a little play session with a tick just above his right eye. I live alone, hadn't met any of my neighbors yet, and have never removed a tick before. I really didn't feel comfortable with my first attempt being mere centimeters from his eye... I had visions of him flinching and my tweezers winding up hanging out of his eye socket. Hit up Google, went to the closest emergency vet and explained my dilemma to the woman at the front desk. In my case a tech came out, popped that tick right off, and sent us on our way (free of charge. I was floored and so very thankful). I feel like trying to grab hold of a tongue and pull a tick off properly is a good 10 levels harder than the 10 second task Jersey's tick turned out to be. Even with help. Good luck, whatever you end up doing!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Golden Rambo said:


> Thanks for your reply. I think it's not birth mark, because it feel likes a little ball.
> 
> I just added a photo to my post.


Hmm. I'm stumped. It doesn't really look like an insect (which would be a HUGE relief to me). But hard to tell for sure with just a photo. Ticks get engorged with blood and get really big and gross. I don't _think_ that's a tick. But no idea. Glad you're taking him to vet. Let us know what they say! (Does it seem to be bothering your dog?)


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'd find it hard to believe its a tick on the tongue,,,,,too much going on in the mouth for it have time to dig in.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If it's a tick - I'd get it off tonight. 

Even with a tick fully attached, you would still see signs of little legs. 

If it's something else (meaning you've followed through and can definitely say it's not a bug but some kind of growth).... I would still probably go to the vet tonight to get it off or identified. I wouldn't sleep otherwise.










^ Engorged tick.


----------



## Golden Rambo (May 12, 2014)

Sweet Girl said:


> Hmm. I'm stumped. It doesn't really look like an insect (which would be a HUGE relief to me). But hard to tell for sure with just a photo. Ticks get engorged with blood and get really big and gross. I don't _think_ that's a tick. But no idea. Glad you're taking him to vet. Let us know what they say! (Does it seem to be bothering your dog?)


He does seem to be bothered at all, otherwise I will take him to ER right away. I just remember that this when I play fetch with him this morning, he picked up the tennis ball and immediately dropped it (He usually brings the tennis ball back). Then I saw a big bee flying around the tennis ball... Could it be bee-sting? If it is bee-sting, is that an emergency?


----------



## Golden Rambo (May 12, 2014)

I just pulled it out! It's definitely not any kind of growth. And it's seems not painful for him when I extract it.

I still cannot identify what it is. When I break it to half, it feels like some kind of insect (shell outside and softer inside), but I don't see head or legs... And the size is in fact much smaller than a grain of rice. It's probably 2mm in diameter.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Get him to the vet tomorrow to make sure there isn't a "head" left in the tongue.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It could easily have been a bee stinger. I wonder if you've been to the vet yet. I'm really curious. And I hope your guy is okay. Make sure you bring what you pulled out so the vet can see it.


----------



## anastasiaam (Jun 17, 2021)

Golden Rambo said:


> I just noticed that there is something like a tick on my dog's tongue, but I cannot be sure. It's a black, about the size of a grain of rice. What could it be?
> 
> I will definitely take him to see vet tomorrow morning. But I just cannot stop worrying now...


Hey there, I don’t know if you will see this but I just pulled one off my dogs tongue. Did you ever figure out what it was?


----------

